# laundry detergent for urine smells



## Anita Martin

My boyfriend does his elderly fathers laundry and it has a lot of urine in it. He's been using regular laundry detergent with bleach, lysol, you name it, nothing seemed to work. I had some liquid laundry detergent I had made from failed soap bars and he tried some of that and insists the clothes smell fresher. I remember reading somewhere on here (I think) about using dragons blood resin, chunks, etc. in homeade laundry soap to help neutralize odors. How do I get the dragons blood into the detergent? Or, is there anything else that anyone knows of that will neutralize these odors.
Thanks so much,
Anita


----------



## tmfinley

There is a solution called Nature's Miracle at Petsmart that we use on Urine stains. It has an enzyme in it that eats up the odor. Works for us. 

Tiffany


----------



## mill-valley

Try PM'ing Tammy (Caprine Beings), she does a lot with dragon's blood resin for odors.


----------



## Narrow Chance

YOu could try adding baking soda to the tub. 
If your making the 'homemade' kind.. I'd add lots more baking soda.

That should cut the odor.. also you could add more borax.
Borax is used in liquid soap making as a nuteralizer of the lye.. so no reason it would not nuteralize the acid in the urine.
FYI.. soap was made in Roman times using urine. Soapmakers would stand on street corners collecting urine to make soap. (our grandchild did a senior project in school and she found this peice of info)


----------



## Carolyn

We use dragon blood for our home made clothes soap and it takes odors out of everything--including diapers when DGS#3 was in diapers. Actually I found that homemade clothes soap takes odors out --if the diapers sat a bit too long, it did take 2 washings to get the odor out, but worked well for us. We use borax, Sun ( contains washing soda and dry hydrogen peroxide and our own goats milk soap). I also like cinnamon EO for clothes soap--


----------



## homeacremom

I use grapefruit seed extract. Up to 10 drops per load. No need to mix it in the detergent, just drip it right in. I've never had it discolor anything and have tested several sensitive items.


----------



## Caprine Beings

Anita make a plain batch of DB resin soap w/out the GM, no scents required. Just infuse the resin in your main oil. Alchemy Works has the exact amount, 10G, that you'll infuse into 128 oz of oil. Follow Retts recipe and you'll have some good urine remover, it gets out really stubborn bm smells too.

Laundry Soap

1 cup fine ground soap (can be any kind)
1/2 cup Washing Soda
1/2 cup Borax
1/2 cup Baking Soda

Mix all together. Use 2 TBSP per load. For heavy soiled.. use 3 TBSP.
Note* There will not be a lot of bubbles. 
Tam


----------



## VickiLynne

Tammy,

Forgive my ignorance, but what is washing soda?

And is the borax you are talking about just the "mule team borax" you find on the laundry isle?

Thanks,

Vicki in NC


----------



## Caprine Beings

Sodium carbonate, 
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-washing-soda.htm
Arm & Hammer has a washing soda. Sometimes washing soda is hard to find but keep looking its out there.
http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3549579&CAWELAID=351933682
Yes Mule Team Borax.
Tam


----------



## Narrow Chance

Only place we can find Washing soda is Krogers.
I even found some on vacation in TN.. bought the store out.. hauled it home.

Most of my family use this laundry soap... SIL, Neice in law, grand daughter in law. 
Hum.. might be a great name.. Out Law Laundry Soap.. Gets the tough stains out.. :rofl


----------



## J-Basqo

The link Tammy posted mentions that you can make Sodium Carbonate out of table salt (sodium chloride). Do you know how to do this? Can you use table salt in the place of??
Just curious as I would like to dive into soap making, and laundry soap is one I would like to do as well (cost more $$ everytime I buy it!!LOL)


----------



## Narrow Chance

'Sodium carbonate can also be created from sodium chloride, also known as table salt.'
The word there is 'can also be created from'. 
Washing soda is not salt and I wouldn't think you could use salt in place of soda.. which is made the old fashion way from ash.. which was used to make soap. 
Great site though for explaination.

As for cost.. I did a cost analysis once.. can't find it now.. but using this Laundry Soap cost us about 2 cents a load.. even at the 3 TBS. 
That includes the cost of the bar soap.. which I make to use especially for laundry.


----------



## Caprine Beings

I know it gets Mr. Stinky right out of my coveralls. And that nasty gear oil cologne DH insists on wearing into the house.
Tam


----------



## Anita Martin

I found a product at the dollar store (of course, it wasn't a dollar). It's called "Sun Oxygen Cleaner" and the only two ingregients listed on the label are sodium precarbonate and sodium carbonate. Can I assume this is what we call "washing soda". 

I tried our local Krogers, neither had the arm and hammer washing soda. Guess I could always order it only. Then there is shipping. 

Anyway, I got a lot of good ideas for removing odors and am going to try them today, except for the dragons blood resin soap, I have to order the resin.


----------

